# Stork Belfast - Speaker not to be missed - please book a place!!



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Information and support evening​Advances in Embryo Selection & Culture to Improve Patient Outcomes​





Dr Robbie Kerr, Laboratory Director,​





​Thursday 29 May 2014​7.30 - 9.30pm​WRDA, 6 Mount Charles,​(off Botanic Avenue)​Belfast BT7 1NZ​​For more information and to book a place​E: [email protected],​Text 07837 987562 or Phone: 02890 825677​

Practical and emotional support for those who are trying to conceive [/t][/t][/t][/t]


----------

